# Spray booth floor coating



## Heynow (Aug 19, 2015)

So I have a client that wants their automotive spray booth floor coated...they want a product that will allow them to wet the floor when spraying to minimize dust...I'm having issues deciding on a low sheen coating that's not going to allow the water to just bead up...was thinking macropoxy 646...any thoughts?


----------



## racx (May 2, 2015)

Concrete floor I assume?


----------



## Heynow (Aug 19, 2015)

Correct


----------



## racx (May 2, 2015)

Heynow said:


> Correct


Kind of hard to figure out something that won't bead the water. I have used macropoxy just recently but never seen what water does on it.


----------



## Heynow (Aug 19, 2015)

I have some macro laying around I'm just going to throw some on some concrete and see what it does to test it out...I think it will bead a little but not like a gloss product


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

Heynow said:


> I have some macro laying around I'm just going to throw some on some concrete and see what it does to test it out...I think it will bead a little but not like a gloss product


Now this mind sound a little backwards but maybe test it out....

Put some epoxy down and then sand it lightly when your done. Maybe it will keep it from beading up.


----------



## Heynow (Aug 19, 2015)

I could try that..I was also thinking about doing 2 light coats...the concrete is pretty rough..I think the roughness would help with keeping the "beading" down


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Is this not a classic case of overthinking a problem that does not exist?


----------



## Heynow (Aug 19, 2015)

Are you saying you have experience with this?


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Heynow said:


> Are you saying you have experience with this?


What I'm saying is they've been painting automobiles since the time of Henry Ford. Never heard of the floor coating to be a big issue in automotive painting.


----------



## Heynow (Aug 19, 2015)

the floor could be left alone and it would be fine it's more for looks...I sprayed the ceiling and walls already...a fresh coat of white paint on the floor would make the whole room pop...and it would add some brightness too which is important in a spray booth


----------



## eunicedlawson (Sep 25, 2015)

As macropoxy 646 is a fast- drying polyamide epoxy with exceptional wetting properties for strong adhesion and rapid penetration, it will be a good choice I think. I had done concrete flooring coating for my office building by an industrial concrete floor coating service in Toronto ( http://www.prosealfloors.com/products-services/epoxy-urethane-coating/ ) and it really gets wet and minimize the dust.


----------



## creativeeyeball (Feb 20, 2014)

Another option would be to provide *Polished Concrete* in that area. When floor has been ground, densified, and polished it will become an easy to clean dust free surface. The floor will not except stains very easily, allows for easy clean-up, and has anti-dusting capabilities. Example found here: http://www.commercialpaintingservices.com/concrete-floor-polishing-detroit-mi/


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Nothing will really work well. If they're that concerned with having a clean floor, cover it with 30# roofing felt/paper.

Unless you sprayed automotive coatings, you have no idea of how sticky it is. Most all new booths consist of grate floors now for downdraft evacuation of fumes and overspray.


----------



## Crackshot (Dec 29, 2015)

been around about 3 years. kept an eye on it as they tackle the 1 year UV life =/ 
recently nisssan aquired this tech too.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I just cover the floor of my spray area with heavy brown paper. Cheap, rolls out quick, and can easily be changed. 

As for painting the floor white for brightness, not sure how long it will stay that way. Until the first paint job in a color other than white?


----------

